# Where is this place?



## Robert T Higaki (Nov 30, 2009)

I am looking at a picture(s) on page 348 of Martin Evening's The Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2 Book. Does anybody know the name of this place and where is it located?

                                  Bob- the slide shooter at heart

 PS: I know it is not Stonehenge. I have walked in and around that place.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 30, 2009)

It does look UK, but I couldn't say where as there are roman ruins all over the place.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Nov 30, 2009)

I saw a little bit of Roman ruins in Bath(UK) but that was about it.


                            Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll have a look when I get home from work....


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 1, 2009)

found it on Amazon.... no I don't recognise it.


----------



## happycranker (Dec 1, 2009)

As Victoria says probably not the UK, I visited most of the Roman sites when I lived there. So could be anywhere in Europe or North Africa, I have also been to Pompei and Herculaneum so that would be my best guess!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2009)

Someone email Martin and ask!


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 1, 2009)

Does someone have a link or post the image? I can't find it on Amazon (I've gone through the Look Inside).


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Dec 1, 2009)

If I have Martin's email, I would ask him directly.

I looked around Amazon. It appears if you have an account, you can view the page:
http://www.amazon.com/Adobe-Photosh...3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1259682146&sr=1-3-spell
The next step is to click on look inside&gt; type synchronizing snapshots(page 348). Since I do not have an account, I could not go any further.
If Nik is reading this, maybe he has a better link or way of doing this since he was able to view the photograph on- line.

                                  Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 1, 2009)

Nope, don't recognise it. Couldn't even be sure it was Roman - but it's not Stonehenge!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2009)

[quote author=Robert T Higaki link=topic=8526.msg57683#msg57683 date=1259682912]
If I have Martin's email, I would ask him directly.
[/quote]

Google him and you'll find his email address on his website. No promises he'll reply though.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks- Victoria.

I sent Martin Evening an email and see if he responds.

                               Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, he responded very quickly. He shot that picture at Pompeii which is outside of Naples, Italy. 

                                      Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey, mystery solved! Nice one! I'd love to go there - looks like a lovely place.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Dec 1, 2009)

Many friends highly recommend Italy for me to visit. I guess I will put Italy on my list. ( list is getting longer and longer)

                           Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## happycranker (Dec 2, 2009)

Italy is a great place and Pompeii is a must, you should do what Scott Kelby did and hire a Ferrari as well!


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 2, 2009)

If you are in that part of Italy, it's really worth going another 4' miles to Paestum - 3 Greek temples and much less crowded than Pompeii. Won't take you long in that Ferrari....

John


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 4, 2009)

Google street view now allows you to wander round Pompeii - might take a while to find that location! Maybe ask Martin for a small JPEG and it might have GPS data.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Dec 5, 2009)

John-

   Martin said he shot that years ago when he was using film so no GPS information. I guess it would be prudent to look around Google street view and hopefully I can find it before going there. 

                                  Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------

